# 1997 Univega Alpina 500



## Spokesmann (1 Aug 2010)

This is my first post in the MTB area be gentle!! as Im really a Carlton enthusiast who used to do a fair bit of off road and the like.

Im currently giving this old machine a good clean and make over... (Ill post some pics later). Ive had this bike since new and just wondered how many other members have a Univega? - when I purchased this one back in April 1997 it cost around £500 then, has a good spec and damn rigid, light frame - a few years of communiting on it has left it in a bit of a mess - hence the clean, strip down an polish. Im fitting new grips, new tyres and new chain and B blocks...

Pics soon!


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Aug 2010)

Spokesmann said:


> A few shots of my refurb.
> 
> The bike has been looked after but has just got pretty grubby. Ive done a basic clean of the frame (work still to do). Im replacing all the inner cables too, some were cracking and the front changer cable has seized. New M65T block will be fitted along with some 2.4 Continental Mountain King tyres ( I still like to have odd off road excursion...). Im also replacing the IG chain with a new one, the current one is well caked and has a few stiff links.
> 
> ...


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (1 Aug 2010)

Got a Univega RAM 970 - use it for commuting (with mudguards, road tyres & pannier)





Looks a strange beast; as I also fitted trekking bars; but suits its purpose well


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Aug 2010)

andrew-the-tortoise said:


> Got a Univega RAM 970 - use it for commuting (with mudguards, road tyres & pannier)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell that looks different!


----------



## Wobbly John (1 Aug 2010)

I have a 1996 Univega Alpina 506 (LX/XT), and a '97 504 that I bought as a frame & forks and built up. In the shed is also my daughter's Univega Alpina 502 (STX) and I have a Univega Rover 300 as a hack bike for towing stuff to & from the allotment.

Your Univega 500 looks to me like a '96 model - in '97 they went for 'V' brakes and 1 1/8" headsets. £500 seems very over-priced. I paid half that for my daughter's STX equiped 502.


----------



## Spokesmann (2 Aug 2010)

Wobbly John said:


> I have a 1996 Univega Alpina 506 (LX/XT), and a '97 504 that I bought as a frame & forks and built up. In the shed is also my daughter's Univega Alpina 502 (STX) and I have a Univega Rover 300 as a hack bike for towing stuff to & from the allotment.
> 
> Your Univega 500 looks to me like a '96 model - in '97 they went for 'V' brakes and 1 1/8" headsets. £500 seems very over-priced. I paid half that for my daughter's STX equiped 502.



I fear you may be right.....


----------



## Spokesmann (4 Aug 2010)

Fitted new tyres today as well as new inner cable for the rear mech. Overall this is coming together now. Im looking forward to getting out on this one. 
Still need to fit new grips and IG chain and some new toe-clips and straps. 

Then just a good check over, adjust gears and brakes and fingers crossed it will be ready for the road by the weekend.


----------



## Spokesmann (7 Aug 2010)

Fitted new chain and some other bits today. Was able to take the bike for a test ride and all seems fine - some adjustment to the rear mech was needed, but thankfully the indexing is all fine. I need to remove a couple of links form the chain, but apart from that the machine handles well and stops quick too. The tyres are very grippy indeed.

A few images I took of this first outing since a complete rebuild and clean.
















New grips...















Excuse the ginger blob in this photo, he would not move!


----------

